# My betta just started freaking out



## rentforever06 (Jan 23, 2010)

I have a betta that I got 5 months ago. he was fine until recently he started freaking out whenever i would open his bowl. there was no changes that have happened recently. he eats regularly and seems fine besides. i am just afraid that he is sick or going to cause himself a heart attack. i love obsidian please help me!!!!


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

Can you tell me more about him? 

How big is the bowl? How often do you change the water? What is the temperature, and do you have an adjustable heater? Is the tank filtered? How old is he? Have you noticed any other physical or behavioral changes?


----------



## rentforever06 (Jan 23, 2010)

right now he is in a half gallon bowl. i ordered a two gallon bowl for him and a heater but it will not get here for a week. i change the water fully every week and do 25% changes every other day. the temperture is 77 degrees. the tank isn't filtered and i do not know how old he is but i have had him for 5 months. there doesn't seems to be anything else wrong with him.


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

good your getting him a heater is he flaring at himself maybe dark out his tank to relax him and get him some blood worms


----------



## rentforever06 (Jan 23, 2010)

he isn't flaring and i feed him blood worms because it is all he will eat. i occasionally feed him a partial pea to give him some fiber. I just noticed though that when he goes for air at the top of his tank it takes him like three tries to get enough air. he never did that before and he is having a little trouble eating, but he still manages to eat. what could this be?


----------



## rentforever06 (Jan 23, 2010)

please can anyone tell me what might be wrong!!! I really love obsidian and I do not want him to die if I can help it.


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

Ok i did some research on what the symptoms of your fish may be and i didnt find out what disease he has. (if any) BUT i did find that he may either be stressed ( very possible for a tank that small with the need of that many water changes) or he may have some other health issue due to the stress (stress promotes illness) so i would suggest getting a water conditioner that helps relieve stress and just in case helps restore slime coat. And doing everything you can to keep his tank 80 degrees F*. Is his tank in direct sunlight or next to an air conditioner or heating vent? Do you use chemicals around his bowl? (air freshener,hair spray,cleaning chemicals ect?) Bettas have the labryinth organ so he breathes atmospheric air. Does the tank cover have little holes or slits in it to allow air to get in? By the way bettas are notorious for being picky little eaters and although they love bloodworms they are more of a once or twice a week treat than a everyday meal. I would get betta pellets for him and offer him them every day and net out whatever he doesnt eat within 3 minutes.He will eventually accept the pellets.


----------



## rentforever06 (Jan 23, 2010)

i use betta plus which has some stress stuff in it. his tank is on my desk not in direct sunlight or by an air conditioner. i never use chemicals by his tank because i know he would breath it in and the tank lid has holes in it. i know he is supposed to eat pellets, but i tried that and flakes with him. he had a hard time eating the pellets and would just let them sit there and he just spit up the flakes after he ate them. anyone else know how i can help my fish? he has stopped eating completely and seems to be getting worse.


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

In this case i would recommend performing a salt bath and a 100% water change a.s.a.p. In case you dont know how to perform a salt bath here is a link to a great step by step guide by neenjar "the salt bath king" lol.
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=25297


----------



## rentforever06 (Jan 23, 2010)

ty I will try that.


----------

